# Trying for a free breeding to a Dash Ta Fame son..Help!



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all, for quite some time I've toyed with the idea of breeding Nikki and when I saw an opportunity for a chance to win a free breeding to a Dash Ta Fame son I messaged MHFoundationQuarters about the idea and we've decided it could be a great match between the two horses. I realize that he's a young horse and he is just starting his career but his siblings are ahhhmazing horses and have done extremely well in the barrel pen, not to mention his bloodlines are to die for and are very well known for producing champions. I would really love to make this happen and could use the help of my HorseForum friends! I need those of you with a Facebook to please "like" Trippin On Fame's Facebook page and then please "like" my post/picture of Nikki.. Your time is greatly appreciated!! 

http://www.facebook.com/TrippingonFame?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

It won't let me like ur picture?? Did you put it up from ur phone, they were saying they were having issues with cellphone pictures and not seeing them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Ya it wont let me like it


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Won't let me like it at the moment either, but will keep an eye on it to keep trying. Good Luck!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Darn! Let me try to figure it out..thanks for trying!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I was able to like it! 
Maybe it has something to do with your privacy settings, since we're FB friends?


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't like your picture either. My guess is it's an issue with your privacy settings. I would look into that asap!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Can you make the picture public? Or the album it's in?

I was able to like it, and I'm sharing it on my page.

ETS, my husband was unable to click it. It's definitely an issue with your settings, because he is able to see the "Like" button on every other picture!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm going to have to get on a computer to change the settings and figure it out asap!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmm, I can't find your post at all. Did you remove it?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd like your photo, but I have no idea what your name is LOL.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay. I took the post down so not to confuse people. I'm going to be able to put it up on a computer later this evening and I'll be sure to let everyone know when...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Anything now? I may have fixed it.. And my name is Amber.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Liked and liked


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

It's fixed! I went back and everything should be public now. Thanks y'all!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Liked! He's a gorgeous stallion.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Liked!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Got it done! Best of luck! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok I liked the stallion but I can't find your picture anywhere to like though?

ETA, found it, liked it!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank y'all soo much!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Good luck, I hope you get your breeding.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

**Wants to see pics of the mare!** ;p Good luck!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I've done it, just because you're my fav sparkly meanie doodie head:wink:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's a little Nikki info.. I've had her 4ish years and immediately clicked with her, before I bought Nikki I had looked at SEVERAL horses and had almost given up the search.. I didn't want a mare, would rather have a stocky horse, usually like shorter horses, I'm not picky when it comes to color but seeing as Hickory is my other red horse I was open to other colors but i was just looking for "the" horse, no hot horses.. What do I end up with? A sorrel mare, appendix registered and looks more like a TB than a QH, that gets a little hot before a run.. To say the least, it was an unexpected match. A few days before my birthday my stepmom text me at work telling me about the awesome horse she had found: great, sigh.. We drive the hour to a local arena and wait around for the owner and she's late. By now I'm getting irritated.. As soon as Owner drives up Nikki sticks her head out of the trailer window and I give my stepmom a look.. Eh, cute head, very curious look and starts "talking" to us.. owner unloads Nikki and I notice she's a she.. Stepmom gets a dirty look from me because I've clearly said I do not want a mare! Owner saddles and rides Nikki while I watch for a few minutes then we switch saddles and away I go on Nikki.. We walk/trot/lope and I'm a little impressed, it's like getting in the saddle on a horse I've known for years but I don't want to show that I'm impressed and hear smack from stepmom.. I lope cloverleaf on Nikki then go back in for a push run and it's flawless. My impressed face is definitely showing now.. We set up the pole pattern and go to run it and I'm feeling a little cocky now, well.. Cockiness isn't a good thing on a new horse because I let my guard down and rode her like I ride Hickory, they are two COMPLETELY different horses and riding styles, and I eat it turning the last pole.. Lie there laughing then get back up with Nikki just standing there looking at me.. We run the pole pattern again and I actually pay attention this time and run a beautiful pattern.. Owner, stepmom, and myself are very impressed.. Because I wasn't too hopeful about bringing home a horse that day because of all the let downs we didn't bring a trailer to the arena. Owner ended up following us home, an hour and a half out of her way, to drop Nikki off at our place and I've been in love with the goofy red mare since. She is always happy, hard working, and a super honest mare. She loves attention, very in your pocket horse but had excellent manners and temperament. Just an all around great horse. She qualified me for Georgia state championships every year I've owned her, NBHA state championships, and NBHA world. This past year we were first in our association in every event and qualifying until I had to move to SC for family drama that is now settled and had to give up my spot half way through the season. We're halfway through our season now and qualifies for first in everything and over-all ladies champion.. NBHA season starts again soon also.. I'm not the person who just wants a cute wittle baby.. Now that I'm settled and soon finished with college I've got major plans for her foal, even if I don't win the breeding I had plans in the next year or so to breed her. 

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/nu+kinda+nic

Nikki the horse


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Liked it! I'll get hubby to go on and like it as well later. Best of luck!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay done deal! I'll grab my hubby too to add to it.

BTW - I'm like NEVER on my facebook account. You achieved something even my husband can't get me to do LOL


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you so much! That's awesome, I'm really grateful to everyone liking!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Drumrunner if you dont win this breeding then I suggest that this forum start a new rule.
Everytime someone ask the questions Is my mare pregnant?
What breed is he/her?
Is she bay or brown? then that person needs to contribute 5 dollars to the breeding fund.
You ought to have that breeding paid for by May. LOL Good luck. Shalom


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Liked it!!

Hope you win!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Liked Amber! Wish I could give more than one. What an amazing foal that would be.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Liked and shared on my wall.  I know most of my friends love to see a nice barrel mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks y'all! Lol I keep having to ask people to like the picture itself and not just where I shared the picture.. I don't want to be rude and tell them they're doing it wrong.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> Drumrunner if you dont win this breeding then I suggest that this forum start a new rule.
> Everytime someone ask the questions Is my mare pregnant?
> What breed is he/her?
> Is she bay or brown? then that person needs to contribute 5 dollars to the breeding fund.
> You ought to have that breeding paid for by May. LOL Good luck. Shalom


Lol I definitely wouldn't complain!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

****^^^

Amber, i liked your photo.

He is super handsome. For a 3 year old, hes definitely got a body.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks Chelsea!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Liked, shared, and bumped! =D


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks Leigha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Updating ya. My hubby liked for you. 94 so far!!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

That's awesome!!! Thank you!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hoooly wow! Someone has 823 likes! How is that even possible?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> Hoooly wow! Someone has 823 likes! How is that even possible?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Holy crap....I'm sharing it on my kids' pages, and I'll put it in a group I'm in (completely unrelated to horses lol)...

Guess we're playing catch up =D


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> Hoooly wow! Someone has 823 likes! How is that even possible?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Probably made some fake FB account......would be interesting to see who all the likes were from and WHEN their timeline begins:wink:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Good Lawd.. I need some serious liking action! I have until the 15th and I'm not gonna give up! Fingers crossed!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Liked it, good luck! It would be really neat if you got the breeding, she's a nice horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you so much! She really is a nice mare and I would love to have this opportunity. It would mean a ton to me!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Bumping this up a little!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Don't you have to like their page in order for you vote to count? I dunno if she would be able to tell who liked her page and who didn't. If so, that could knock off a lot of votes for the one that has 800+ likes.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Kayella said:


> Don't you have to like their page in order for you vote to count? I dunno if she would be able to tell who liked her page and who didn't. If so, that could knock off a lot of votes for the one that has 800+ likes.


Ya, if you go to the person with over 800 likes, you can click on who liked it....it's an easy way to see if the votes are legit or if the person has a real big network!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gotcha . Took me a while to figure it out, but it's done.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Kayella said:


> Don't you have to like their page in order for you vote to count? I dunno if she would be able to tell who liked her page and who didn't. If so, that could knock off a lot of votes for the one that has 800+ likes.


I asked the same question earlier and they are just going to go by likes on the pictures, there have been too many likes on just pictures and not the page so she's just going to allow it.. Boo..

Thanks smrobs!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

*runs around yelling* I got Carlee Pierce to share and like it!!! How awesome is THAT!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Friendly bump! :wink:


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

How many likes you up to now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

129? I think.. Somewhere around that number. I'm like 4th :/


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I shared ur pic again so hopefully u get some more!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Done and dusted good luck - love your mare


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you!! I really appreciate all of the likes!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

bumping for a breeding :wink:


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

liked and shared Nikki


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Friendly bump!! I would really, really appreciate a few more likes!


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Liked!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Bump! :wink:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Bump again!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Liked...hopefully. I am seriously Facebook Impairred.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Guess they are toying around the idea of a second place prize!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I liked it. I would share it but im not sure how to do so on my phone? lol.. someone help>>> Do I need to be your friend or something?


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

cowgirl4753 said:


> Guess they are toying around the idea of a second place prize!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I saw that, I wonder if the person with over 800 likes has it in the bag?? How is it even humanly possible to have that many likes?? Clearly I travel in the wrong social circles.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I know! She's almost at 1,000 now! I think now it's just the point of it now.. I've also been talking to the owner a good bit, maybe something will come of it. Who knows?


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you. Im thinking those other people have found a way around liking the page and doing multiple likes. The page only has just over 1000 likes but she was saying there are over 2000 picture likes. But who knows maybe they super popular LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> I know! She's almost at 1,000 now! I think now it's just the point of it now.. I've also been talking to the owner a good bit, maybe something will come of it. Who knows?


Well fingers crossed for you that something good will come of it


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Who knows? I'm sure trying to get as many likes as I can get! I've been sharing it everywhere and my numbers are creeping up slowly.. I'm 3rd right now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Just think of how many I'd get if even like half of HF would like it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Well we are trying! Lol some of my facebook friends like it too! We are pulling for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I know and I'm so thankful!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Bump


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Amber i shared and am making my bf and mom like and share it too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you girl!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Woo!! 200 likes!! Thank y'all sooo much, lol now only 163 to be 2nd..


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I was just looking at your picture again and it looks like a bunch of my little old lady FB friends have liked and shared it...without anyone asking them to. 

I'm laughing so hard right now. 
You BETTER win, the little old ladies say so! :rofl: :rofl:

Good luck!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Tell your friends I am soo grateful for their likes and shares!! 

I was creeping the girl in 2nd and apparently most of her likes are coming from some story a friend of her's posted.. I wanna read it! I can post a story! I think I have a pretty good story, especially how crazy my life's been.. Boo. I need more likes lol


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Well.. After a little more stalking I've found out that the girl in second has a few friends with businesses and they're playing "like this picture and be entered for a free gift card." I think that's a tad unfair but hey, they've got it figured out I guess. :/


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

how much is this stud fee anyway? I know he is a great horse. But I might have overlooked his fee. Some people aregetting pretty creatiive to win. Drum runner you got my vote and that all that matters to me. Shalom


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

dbarabians said:


> how much is this stud fee anyway? I know he is a great horse. But I might have overlooked his fee. Some people aregetting pretty creatiive to win. Drum runner you got my vote and that all that matters to me. Shalom


I agree! I'm sure that some of us here could think of a good way to get people to like it. But I liked it as well.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

It's $1,350 plus a $350 collection and shipping the first time and $250 after that. 

Thank y'all soo much, even if I don't win I am so grateful of all of the likes and shares are helping me with! I love my HF family!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

I liked it


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Have you seen this yet?? Posted on their Facebook:

***NEWS FLASH***

We WILL be giving away a 2nd breeding with the SAME rules but here is the exception....the first drawing will be for the most likes as of March 15th as originally stated! It wouldn't be fair to change that at this point. But there will be a second winner for 2nd place on March 31st at 10pm!!!! You cannot repost your picture and you cannot add another horse. 

I TOLD YOU NOT TO GIVE UP!!! What do y'all think about that?? 
... 
Also PLEASE try to keep folks liking the page! 
~SNICKER SNICKER SNORTSee More


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah she said that earlier.. ^^but she isnt in second place


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm in third now but that just gives me more time! Woo!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

They should do a third place haha or maybe third place gets like 75% off breeding fees hehe


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol I know right?!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't think you should give up. From what I can gather, it states that the voters must like their page - There were over 900 likes when I liked it, and I'm fairly certain that the 800+ likes doesn't account for them all. With any luck a lot of the people are only liking the photo, and not the page


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I noticed that too and asked how they were going to handle it and she said there just wasn't a real way to tally that up so they're encouraging people to like the page but they are going to go by likes on the pictures..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

But! I'm at 265 and the other girl is at 375.. I'm closing in on her! I am so extremely thankful for everyone and their help!! THANK YOU!!

I feel like if I do win this breeding it'll be everyone's foal. It'll be a year long horseforum venture!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Liked! Crossing my fingers for you! I know how these contests can grate the nerves...


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

It is! And now that they've moved the date back there could be new people entering! Ugh! I've gotta keep my game face on!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Aaaand now I shared. Lol!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

You're welcome! It was smart to post about this on HF... I should have done that with the contest I was in a couple weeks ago. I think I came in 4th... But was over 100 likes away from the #1 spot. Got offered a discounted breeding anyway, but hubby and I decided we should sit this breeding season out and try for next year. I was soooo stressed the entire time that contest was going!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I know, I keep checking it like crazy.. I felt pretty good about coming to my HF family and knew that I could count on a few likes and shares from my friends here.. I may be Sparkly Meanie Doodie Head but I really do like the community here and the group of people I've grown close to and a handful that I now consider a few of my best friends that I talk to everyday and feel like I've known forever.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Well.. I just found out that the girl in 2nd is still not only offering gift cards, they're not trash talking the girl in 1st and they've planned and started an event.. "Team Help Lucy Win!" And have invited all of the barrel racing friends, rodeo, and customers.. Fun.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Is that legal?!  I think they should be kicked out of the contest.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not sure.. They're getting a little desperate though.. buuuuttt, I was talking to the girl in 1st earlier and she's going to start sharing my photo and telling her friends to like and share for me! Woo! She's very sweet! I could use some of her 1,091 likes lol


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Well that's very nice of her! Ill share it, but I don't know if it will help with likes lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol thank you! I'm just so thankful for everyone and their liking and sharing! Every one counts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

We're at 299!! I must say, my HF family has been amazing and I've gotten so many likes from y'all and I appreciate every single like and share! Fingers crossed for a breeding!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Dance around for 320!!! We're catching up!!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Shared again! More friends liked it!  whoop.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Well YAY! ... Go go HF peoples.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I know! We're doing great right now!! I'm so thrilled! Thank y'all so so so very much!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

YAY! your in 3rd.. only about 50 more likes in like 2 weeks? I think we can do IT!!! ! my question.. how did the first place girl get 1,000+ liikes~~~


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I know!! Yay!!!! I have no idea how she did BUT! She and I talked yesterday about the girl in 2nd playing dirty and after Friday Laura (1st place) is gonna start sharing my picture!! How awesome is that?! She's such a sweet person!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

That is great.. She is real sweet!!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

How are things going, chewed off all ur finger nails yet LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol I have a few left!! I'm checking it like a crazy person.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Huh. I was wondering what that trash talking comment was that Tip's page had to say something about. This is a great contest idea, but I guess when you do something nice for people, it can sometimes bite you in the back end.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep, it's sad.. The father of the girl in 2nd had posted some nasty things. It was just uncalled for.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

That's too bad, it is just meant as a friendly competition nothing for people to get worked up about
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't you love it when parents act worse than their children?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep, I taught 3 and 4 year olds for 4 years and you'd be amazed at how different a parent and their child can act. 

We're falling behind again! Hopefully we can jump back up after Friday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am just now seeing this and I am not sure what pic to like to help. It may be too early for me but.........................help! LOL

EDIT! I found it, liked it and shared on my page. Good luck!!!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you sooo much!! My HF family is awesome!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi guys, this is a link to Laura's photo.. With the other girl playing dirty, I just wanted to ask y'all to please like Laura's photo as well. I really think she's a sweet person and I'd love to see her win a breeding. She and her mare have a really touching story as well. Thanks!!!

Here's the link.  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152608264850088&set=o.431980180192829&type=1&theater


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok, Liked!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Do you have a link to your picture? I'm FB Retarded.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I sure do!

Photos of Trippin On Fame | Facebook
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks!
Liked and shared!
Nice mare!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you so much!! I really appreciate it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Only 126 more likes to go, we can do this!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I know! I have faith in us!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Can I cross post this on my other forum? Might help.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

reshared and I am pimping ya lol


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Can I cross post this on my other forum? Might help.


That'd be awesome! Thank you!

Thanks again CS!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I wish i had a FB. i'm gonna get some other ppl to like it if you don't mind? can you send me the link?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Ill message you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I got it!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

What place are you in now??


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Still 3rd... I was expecting it though, after the girl in second told all of her friends to wait until today and tomorrow to vote. I doubt she'll pass Laura but she's 200+ ahead of me again.. Laura is going to start sending her friends to my photo Saturday, hopefully we'll catch up. Fingers crossed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Re-shared it for ya, and crossing my fingers!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

she seems like she is.. mean! lol.. I guess she just wants a free breeding.. grr//


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Just the same, the girl in 2nd is really kicking my butt.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Where are you?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm at 410 and she's at 639


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Crap!...


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol yep.


----------

